# struts vs. coilovers



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

alright guys i'm new to this and kinda confused, i know the difference between the two but dont' know the advantages and disadvantages of the two. it seems coilovers are adjustable and struts just provide a simple suspension solution. what's the smartest way to go, i do alot of city driving and would consider doing a little autocross in the future. help me out please.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Coilovers are either a set of threaded collars, and seats that you put on stock like dampers(struts or shocks) or a set of dampers with threaded bodies and seats built in. the idea is ride height adjustibility and corner weighting. Struts on the other hand are just dampers. Struts and coilovers(like a GC set type 1) are 2 tottaly different things.

Coilover type one, the kit type









Coilover type two, the complete type









Strut(more proper term "Damper") The one on the left is a type 2 coilover, the 2 on the right are struts(dampers)


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

ok, thanks, so that's the difference, now why would i want to buy one versus the other? thanks for the clear pictures and everythign by the way.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok the reasons:

Good

Coilovers type 1 : Choice of spring rates, ride height adjustment, able to set corner weights, have options as to what dampers to use.

Coilovers type 2 : Choice of spring rates, ride height adjustment, able to set corner weights, One part assembly.


Bad
Type 1: 
Seperate parts(from damper), may cause unwanted noise

Type 2:
No damper options


As for dampers, remember if you increase your spring rate your ride will suck if you do not get dampers that can handle the new rates( bouncy ride and prone to blow-out).

Any more questions, I am happy to help.

p.s. My reasons list is small(not every pro and con), just to give you an idea of the differences.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW if you want the best check out this thread.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3249


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

are eibach springs and kyb dampers a decent setup, my friend had them on his 93 se-r and he suggested them

said they handled much better than other cars he'sd owned


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*PatScottAKA99XE* wrote:


> Struts and coilovers(like a GC set type 1) are 2 tottaly different things.


The strut design used on most MacPherson strut suspensions is indeed a coil-over. "Coil-over" just means that the spring is concentric with the damper. The only (understatement) difference is that a "coil-over" suspension is likely to be custom-designed for performance aftermarket with the aim of adjustability not found in O.E.M. offerings.

Installing a Ground Control coil-over kit with their camber/caster plate and Koni double-adjustable damper still leaves you with a strut suspension and it's inherent design compromise


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

like an airplane that went right over my head  thanks though


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

What part went over your head? I was quibbling over Pat's definition of coil-over.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn,

I do know what you are talking about.. I was using(defining) the term "coilover" like that because I knew thats what he was talking about and I was afraid that if I gave the same info you posted(which is good BTW) that it would confuse him like it did. Anywho...Good info for those that dont know.

awsaut,

If you go with Eibach springs and stock leangth struts(which AGX's are) like the pro-kits or sportlines you are going to loose valuable suspension travel.. It will be a decent straight line/smooth road car, but once you get into the bumps and corners you are likely to hit the bumpstops(bottom out the dampers) and you will hate it. Trust me.


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

So what about GC's and AGX's? Will the AGX's last, since they are stock length? I am looking at buying this setup from a member to put on my NX for auto-Xing. How much better to go w/ GC/AGX's (350/300) over Stock-style (300/200; 1" drop) springs/ AGX's?


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

I see strut was not defined.....

A strut is a very specific type of damper. They may use a simple non-adjustable set-up as Bruce was saying, or they could use a threaded collar or sleeve with adjustable spring perches.

Either way, what makes a strut a strut is that it locates the suspension. A strut is the upper suspension locating component. If you remove the strut the suspension falls apart. If you remove a "shock" (by classic definition), the rest of the suspension remains intact and properly located to the chassis.

Bruce is correct technically that even most non-adjustable perch struts are really coilovers, when that term is used, it is usually referring to adjustable perch dampers.


----------

